# Big Bite Mark Help!



## benskoot (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi guys im new to the forum.
Im really panicking got home from work today to find one of my RBP's has been attacked.
I have 4 x 4" RBP's in a 200litre tank at 26degrees i feed them a cube of blood worm on a morning and a large prawn on a night.
Here are some photos what can i do please help.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2012)

I would separate him and place him a a small hospital tank. Then treat that tank with aquarium salt and Melafix. Dont worry, they heal fast but if you dont remove him you will come home to alot less of him. I would also increase how much your feeding and try to get a 3rd feeding in daily if possible. For example 1st thing in the morning, then when you get home, then just before bed.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

As Ksls said - seperate him and let it heal by itself.
Some salt and Melafix are not really necessary, but won't hurt as it prevents the wound from getting infected.
As for the wound itself, it will regenerate by itself.


----------



## benskoot (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks for the replies guys. I have separated him into a hospital tank hes been in there over a week now and is heeling well, i have been using melafix as well.
Will he be fine when i put him back in the tank is there a reintroducing method i should use?
I have also upped the feeding


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Reintroducing shouldn't be a problem. Just change the decor, so all territories are removed. Then reintroduce him and all of them will have to re-establish a territory


----------



## benskoot (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks memento.
He's looking a lot better now.








Heres how the tank looks now added a few more plants this weekend.








Hopefully he will be better in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

So how's he doing by now, have you reïntroduced him to the others ?


----------



## benskoot (Apr 25, 2012)

Hes almost there going to wait until the weekend







thanks for the help ill post some pics up when i have time.


----------



## benskoot (Apr 25, 2012)

WAAAAAAAAY!

The little guys back in and my gosh he is tiny compared to the other cant believe how much they have grown over the month.
Heres some pics, i have changed the wood around and added some slate.

















The little guy healed

















A shot of them all


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Looking good


----------



## benskoot (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks. I am really surprised in the size of the other 3 compared to the one i put back in they are a lot more chunkier i hope they dont attack him again. I also think ill be needing a bigger tank soon they are growing quickly. Also now i have moved my wood around waste has started to collect in parts of the tank i think i need to move the flow around a little


----------



## bcp0715 (Aug 26, 2011)

glad too see that he healed nicely, your piranhas look amazing - nice colour!


----------

